# Is this a early super deluxe fork?



## redline1968 (Jul 22, 2020)

Found this today. I know its stingray. Does anyone know what year is this fork and is it a super deluxe? Its marked L and R on the fork..
















 Any help is much appreciated thanks


----------



## Rollo (Jul 22, 2020)

... I sure hope it is! ... $$$ ...




*Schwinn Stingray 1964 Early Super Deluxe Springer Fender Set RARE Original Nice*



 5 viewed per hour

Condition:
Used

Price:
US $1,199.00
$50 for 24 months with PayPal Credit*$50 for 24 months. Minimum purchase required.
Buy It Now


Add to cart

Best Offer:

Make Offer


Add to Watchlist

Ships from United States
36 watchers


Shipping:
$19.99 Standard Shipping | See details


Item location:
Tracy, California, United States


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 22, 2020)

Holy s---t.  I was looking around and it fits the j33 identification.  wow...Wow. Wish i had the fender...lol thank you...


Rollo said:


> ... I sure hope it is! ... $$$ ...
> View attachment 1233473
> 
> *Schwinn Stingray 1964 Early Super Deluxe Springer Fender Set RARE Original Nice*
> ...


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 22, 2020)

easy clean up too


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 22, 2020)

Yep. But the rods are little worse.. still orig.


----------



## sworley (Jul 25, 2020)

Nice find! V rare and desirable fork!


----------



## Digablekid (Jul 25, 2020)

Looks to be early Super Deluxe forks. Nice find! I can't wait to see them cleaned up.


----------



## REC (Jul 25, 2020)

Mine didn't come with fenders, but it did come with a nice shiny fork! Still have the original seat in a box in the shop.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 25, 2020)

Wow.. thank you for your insight....ha ..now I need a lime green 64...like that’s gonna happen....:0 :0 .. I noticed that it doesn’t say super deluxe on your guard. It that the way it should be?


----------



## REC (Jul 26, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Wow.. thank you for your insight....ha ..now I need a lime green 64...like that’s gonna happen....:0 :0 .. I noticed that it doesn’t say super deluxe on your guard. It that the way it should be?



The super deluxe had all the goodies, and was a J-36 0r 37 depending on coaster or kickback rear hub. The purple one was a '65 only J-33 model and is the way it came as far as I know. I've only had it for about 10 or 11 years.
Check this page out (rt lower corner) from the '65 catalog: http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1965_08.html
Forgot the lime green one:



This one has a spring fork on it currently as well, but the blade fork is hanging on "fork row"...
Further note - I also have the white grips for both of these in the shop too. I just like the the matching colored ones better!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 26, 2020)

Wow very nice thanks..I had the lime 65 when I was a kid but it was a deluxe.


----------

